# Buy two cervélo bikes now and get $2,000 off



## pagong (Sep 30, 2010)

* BUY TWO CERVéLO BIKES NOW AND GET $2,000 OFF**

Bikes - Share the Ride

BUY TWO CERVéLO BIKES NOW
AND GET $2,000 OFF*

Start the year off on the right track, and with the right company. We want you to share the true Cervélo experience. From now till Jan 31, 2012, bring a friend along to your nearest dealer and purchase two Cervélo bikes to get $2,000 off the total purchase price. That’s $1,000 off each one! Or you can buy the first Cervélo and receive a redeemable coupon for the second bike. Because riding alone is never as fun.

* Available for North American dealers only. 

Share the Ride Terms and Conditions

Offer only applies to all in-store stock or models currently available from Cervélo before January 31, 2012.
Offer is subject to availability.
Product range and sizing may vary per dealer.
Both bikes must be purchased from the same store.
Both bikes must be paid in full and received on or before January 31, 2012.

To receive your $2,000 discount, you may either:
Purchase two complete Cervélo bikes at the same time and, at the time of purchase, have your dealer register them online or have the dealer complete a registration form; or
Purchase one complete Cervélo bike, obtain a Purchase Certificate via email by registering the bike online at the owners registration page and then redeem the Purchase Certificate for a $2,000 discount at the time you purchase the second complete bike at the same dealer from whom you purchased the first bike.
You must provide both the proof of purchase for the first bike and the Purchase Certificate (where applicable) to receive the discount.
Both the proof of purchase and Purchase Certificate must include the customer’s name, contact number and email address, the serial number of the first bike and the name of the dealer.
This offer is not inclusive of the Cervélo P1 model.
This offer is only available from December 16, 2011 until midnight January 31, 2012.
All purchases must be made within the offer dates.
Returns are not permitted under the terms of this offer.
Exchanges are only permitted in the event that the bike is deemed to be defective.
This offer is void where prohibited by law.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

That's such a good deal. I wish they offered it when I bought my S2. I would've bought an R3 as a second bike.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Incycle Bicycles your #1 cycling choice in Southern California


----------



## dimitris77 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am getting an R3 I think. I have an RS but I think I will trickle it down to my wife.  Greetings to my Teflondog Greek friend.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! I would have got an R3 or RS and bought a bike for my wife. But, I've already bought a bike, so too late.


----------



## clutch828 (Jan 4, 2012)

With the R3 now priced $1000 off, is there a comparable bike for a similar price on the market? I'm looking at the Specialized Roubaix and the Cannondale Synapse and it is hard to find a build that is close to the R3 Rival build at $1000 off, right?


----------



## Cignal_20 (Jan 11, 2012)

I used this deal to buy and S2 and P2. The only catch is that the bikes have to be at the retail store or in the warehouse and able to ship before 01/31/2012. I originally considered a P3, but couldn't get my size. Nonetheless, I got both bikes for under 4k with tax and swapping my group set to the S2. The P2 supposed to be at the shop in a week.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## enderjs (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking for someone to split the deal with in Columbus, GA. The bike shop is: 

Ride on Bikes 
1306 Broadway 
Columbus, GA 31901 

They still have a pretty good stock of bikes. Please let me know ASAP if you are interested! 

Thanks, 

Jason


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Which Bike?*

If I had to purchase two bikes in order to take advantage of the current rebate program which 2nd bike choices and size is best choice (if available) to ultimately resell as new?

I plan on purchasing a P2 at very good deal, however due to my schedule the next few days it would be difficult to find partner in time. The overall offer seems so good that I would be able to sell 2nd bike and at least breakeven while getting great deal on bike I am looking for.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Litig8r15 (Jan 26, 2012)

I bought a S5 Team Di2 Ultegra. Wanted an R3 Team but there is none to be found. I can either get an RS or an R5. Don't really want to spend the money on the R5 but looking for any opinions.

Other possiblity is to give my friend the discount towards a P2. 

Thanks, Eric


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

anybody in Albuquerque looking to take advantage of this deal?


----------



## PvR (Jan 16, 2012)

Anybody interested to share the ride with me in Greenville, SC?


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Thinking about getting an S2.*

I am debating on getting an S2 while this deal is going on. I am looking for my first bike in years and need help picking out which bike. I have narrowed it down some and would like some objective ideas from you guys.
I can get the Cervelo S2 with the SRAM Rival $1980 or a Scott Addict R2 Ultegra $1995. Please let me know which one you believe is a better deal. Thanks.


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

I picked up the S2 today, 2011. Got a smoking deal on it too! full ultegra build. I just got done swapping bag, cages and my kysirium elites from my older bike to it. now only to wait for daylight!


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I just bought the S5 Team today. Got the last one in the shop. It was setup for Ultegra but I'll be getting it with SRAM Red. Will be upgrading the wheelset to Mavic Cosmic Carbon SL and Look Blade pedals.

Took advantage of the discount too. In my area it was hard to find someone but the shop matched me up with another single who was looking for someone.


----------



## baldiesrt (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone bought an extra bike and want to get rid of it? I am so pooped that i missed out on this deal. Thanks!!!


----------

